# post up your pics of your DIY Stabilizers



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

i am trying to get an idea for a new stabilizer.
i know there are a ton out there and i was just trying to see what everybody else has made.
please post up your picts....
tys guys 
Greg


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

ttt


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

ttt


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

there are several threads in this forum that have stabs in them if you don't get the response you are looking for.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Once I get mine finished, I will try posting pics. Could be a while.....


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

tys guys.
ttt


----------



## slaz (Jan 12, 2008)

*home made stabilizers*

these are fresh off the lathe. got to work on some stainless weights now.
30" front + 5oz. 11 1/2"sides +2 ozs.


----------



## bigredneck61088 (Oct 12, 2004)

mines here, not too many people apparently like the homemade stabilizer idea from the interests on our posts... but i love mine wont go back to another

heres the link
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1130576


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

slaz said:


> these are fresh off the lathe. got to work on some stainless weights now.
> 30" front + 5oz. 11 1/2"sides +2 ozs.


wow what a nice job


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

slaz said:


> these are fresh off the lathe. got to work on some stainless weights now.
> 30" front + 5oz. 11 1/2"sides +2 ozs.


What are you using for the carbon rod/tube?


----------



## slaz (Jan 12, 2008)

The G said:


> wow what a nice job


thank u


----------



## Dcherriage (Aug 25, 2009)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1133730


----------



## chadmartinson (Nov 6, 2009)

Used PVC filled with silicone and 4 oz of lead in the end.


----------



## RunsUpRiver (Jul 22, 2009)

CHAD-
Did you use lead shot or?
How well did your PVC pipe stab work out?

Dean


----------



## jb12string (Sep 20, 2009)

finished mine today. I made mine out of an old length of 3/4" type M copper tubing, drill every inch with a 1/2" drill bit then drilled out a cap on one end and put a bolt in, secured by a nut on the bow side of the cap. Drilled a second cap for the other end, put another bolt thru in the same manner and slid about 4oz of large fender washers that we get as part of packages that we get at work over the bolt and secured them with another nut so far, it shoots pretty well with the 2 dozen or so shots that I took tonight.


----------



## fat kid (Sep 17, 2009)

i biult two they are same as chad's, I used a 3oz fishing weight in end incased with silicone (about 4'' of silicone in end) then went to auto parts store and got carbon fiber "sticker" to cover pvc (around 10$ a roll enough to wrap 30 or so stabs) one is 12" long other is 20". cost around 3$ - 4$ apiece. silence factor is as good or better than 
limbsaver s-coil with bonus of front weight.


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

tys for posting guys...
ttt
G


----------



## casper198021 (Jan 9, 2010)

*Borrowed parts*

Mine isn't 100% home made I had a carbon express 7" stabalizer on my marquis and after being bored i noticed it was made out of some of their arrow drops so I tore it all down and put in some full lenght arrows so now I have a 34" stabalizer I know overkill but i can cut it down and find a length that works for me. Or leave them long and have three spare arrows never know when you'll need em.


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

nice, keep it as is.
G


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I will post pics of my 2 soon


----------



## bowsandreels (Feb 18, 2005)

Well, here is my super ugly stabilizer. It's made from 3/4" alum tube with some PVC plugs on the ends. The weight end is currently held on with electrical tape until I settle on a final bolt length. I've been shooting it for the last two weeks and currently it weighs 13.83 oz. I took the main part to the post office to be weighed and the small components (washers, bolts, nuts, lock washers, end cap) were weighed on my reloading scale. I then created a spreadsheet in excel so i can just pick what I'm putting on it and it recalculates the weight.


----------



## bigredneck61088 (Oct 12, 2004)

keep em coming guys!!! updated my stabilizer thread with instructions and new camo vinyl

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1130576


----------



## chadmartinson (Nov 6, 2009)

RunsUpRiver said:


> CHAD-
> Did you use lead shot or?
> How well did your PVC pipe stab work out?
> 
> Dean


Hammered two 2 oz lead weights to fit. I think I like it but I might try my hand at one of those carbon fiber jobs.


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

i'm going to have to post pictures of the one a built....


----------



## fat kid (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

here is my DIY stabilizer set up.
i also set up a "limbdriver" fall away rest which is diy to.
tell me what you think.
The G


----------



## bigredneck61088 (Oct 12, 2004)

nice!!


----------



## jwengerd (Mar 5, 2009)

Here is a pic of mine that I made. It is 20" long and works great.


----------



## Dcherriage (Aug 25, 2009)

Here ya go!!!!


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

wow nice job guys!


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

ttt


----------



## slaz (Jan 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## KillerD (Dec 18, 2009)

I like seeing everyone elses stabs! It gives me good idea's for the one I wanna make! :darkbeer:


----------



## ckrich (Oct 14, 2009)

*Here's the link to mine*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1149843


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

*And a link to mine.*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1153369


----------



## John0341 (May 25, 2009)

*my extending stab*

what do you guys think It goes from to15"to 25"to 29"


----------



## Hephaestus (Feb 4, 2010)

Here is one for show and tell
Shafts are filled with silicone beads to help with harmonic dampening.

L = 31.750" (80.5cm)
W = 9-7/8 oz (282g)


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

*Oops...*

I saw this thread right after I posted my home made stab.


----------



## b2redneck (Mar 24, 2009)

*stab*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1057132378#post1057132378

good timing on the thread; I happen to be putting these up for sale in the classifieds. jet grade carbon fiber...

have two available


----------



## Hunterdale (Nov 28, 2009)

This one is 12" long. Made from a piece of 3/4" thinwall conduit, 5/16" threaded rod, 2 3/8" nuts, 2 rubber washers, a 5/16" acorn nut, a 5/16" standard nut, 2-5/16" flat washers and some silicone rubber caulk. I cut the rod and conduit to the desired length. Drove the 3/8" nuts in the ends of the conduit to loosely center the threaded rod. Placed the rod in the conduit about a 1/4" short of all the way through then filled the conduit with the silicone rubber caulk by putting the tip of the tube in the open end 3/8" centering nut. Once it came out the other end I knew the conduit was filled then I pushed the threaded rod out the nut the desired amount and let that silicone caulk cure for a week. I placed a rubber washer and flat washer on each end then threaded the acorn nut and standard nut on either end, snugging them just a bit. The idea was to have the rubber washers and the silicone inside the stab act as a vibration dampener. No where near as fancy as the stuff you guys have made for sure.


----------



## KillerD (Dec 18, 2009)

Hephaestus said:


> Here is one for show and tell
> Shafts are filled with silicone beads to help with harmonic dampening.
> 
> L = 31.750" (80.5cm)
> W = 9-7/8 oz (282g)


Where did you get the silicone beads? I'm making a stab like yours and would like to try this!


----------



## Hephaestus (Feb 4, 2010)

KillerD said:


> Where did you get the silicone beads? I'm making a stab like yours and would like to try this!


I'll take a look at work tomorrow and find out what this stuff is called.
It raw pellets used in some of our plastic injecting machines.
The texture of this stuff is just like cured silicone, usually smaller than 1/8" OD.


----------



## KillerD (Dec 18, 2009)

Hephaestus said:


> I'll take a look at work tomorrow and find out what this stuff is called.
> It raw pellets used in some of our plastic injecting machines.
> The texture of this stuff is just like cured silicone, usually smaller than 1/8" OD.


Ok thanks cuz that seems liek a cool idea. do you think just any ground up rubber would work?


----------



## Hephaestus (Feb 4, 2010)

The stuff I'm using is called Dynaflex™ TPE. Google it for more details.
Of all the plastics pellets I have come across this stuff has all of the qualities I was looking for.
Another great product is Star Thermoplastic Alloys & Rubber's "Starflex".
I actually have 2 stabilizers made to test the qualities of each of these different elastomers.
Ground up rubber pellets are not the best because of their inconstant sizes and weight. The pellets I'm using are small egg shaped pieces that are easier to pack into a small shaft.
If you really want to see some of it I could post up some pics.

Good luck with your build.

Heph


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

John0341 said:


> what do you guys think It goes from to15"to 25"to 29"


What are you using for the shaft so that it can extend?


----------



## KillerD (Dec 18, 2009)

Hephaestus said:


> The stuff I'm using is called Dynaflex™ TPE. Google it for more details.
> Of all the plastics pellets I have come across this stuff has all of the qualities I was looking for.
> Another great product is Star Thermoplastic Alloys & Rubber's "Starflex".
> I actually have 2 stabilizers made to test the qualities of each of these different elastomers.
> ...



That sounds interesting. do you have any pics of it? did you notice alot more dampening effect with the pellets compared to no pellets?

also where did you buy it?


----------



## Hephaestus (Feb 4, 2010)

These are going to be my next project for hunting bows.
Overall length will be within 12" and rods are going to be solid steel rods.
All SS construction.


----------



## Hephaestus (Feb 4, 2010)

KillerD said:


> That sounds interesting. do you have any pics of it? did you notice alot more dampening effect with the pellets compared to no pellets?
> 
> also where did you buy it?


Here you go. Just in time before I head out for club practice.
I just needed to scoop up a hand full at work. They come in 1/2 tonne totes.

I'll post up some more pics of my other carbon shaft stab. tonight.
And some other goodies that can attach to it. (doinker and end weights)

Heph


----------



## jrose361 (Feb 16, 2010)

do u think the air soft bb's would also work in place of the silicon filler??


----------



## KillerD (Dec 18, 2009)

jrose361 said:


> do u think the air soft bb's would also work in place of the silicon filler??


not a bad idea! I'm wondering if those are too hard though


----------



## blazeproc (Feb 22, 2010)

Left to Right......The first one is about 22in long and I poured lead about 10in up the tube. Nothing but conduit and welded up the ends with a 5/16x24 bolt. Painted it black with a Hoyt sticker. A friend of mine shoots Hoyt and asked to make one like that. If vibe is an issue he will get a BoJax.
......The second is mine with a skull head and lead poured conduit wrapped in carbon fiber. I drilled and tapped the head to mount on the stab 5/16x18 bolt welded in to the conduit. The bottom of the head was open (shiftknob) so I filled it with lead. The pipe is also filled with some RTV gasket maker for about an inch for vibe control. 
......The third one is steel pipe poured with lead. I used a peice of 5/16x24 threaded rod and lead poured around it. The peice on the end is supposed to look like a muzzle for a gun. (I like either way) I wrapped it in wire shrink wrap. I filled the inside of the knob with RTV again.
These shoot great and I have been making them mainly for target and 3-D.

Not in the picture is another I made for the Hoyt friend. It is a peice of 3/4 pipe filled with lead (only 5in). One end is the 5/16x24 bolt welded and the other end is a insert. Broadhead in one end and fletchings on the other. Maybey I will get a pic of that one later tommorow. Looks really trick.


----------



## John0341 (May 25, 2009)

hunt123 said:


> What are you using for the shaft so that it can extend?


It was a paint roller from sherwin williams 9 $


----------



## KillerD (Dec 18, 2009)

blazeproc said:


> View attachment 734759
> 
> Left to Right......The first one is about 22in long and I poured lead about 10in up the tube. Nothing but conduit and welded up the ends with a 5/16x24 bolt. Painted it black with a Hoyt sticker. A friend of mine shoots Hoyt and asked to make one like that. If vibe is an issue he will get a BoJax.
> ......The second is mine with a skull head and lead poured conduit wrapped in carbon fiber. I drilled and tapped the head to mount on the stab 5/16x18 bolt welded in to the conduit. The bottom of the head was open (shiftknob) so I filled it with lead. The pipe is also filled with some RTV gasket maker for about an inch for vibe control.
> ...



I wanna see a pic of the one with a broudhead and fletching!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 16, 2010)

*Stabs*

These are 2 that I made. The one is 11 3/4 " and the other is 20". There was a 16" as well but one of my friends thought it would work beter on his bow.Aluminium ends with plastic mid sections. O rings to make all arrow shafts stay in contact with each other. Work great and cheap.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 16, 2010)

http://tinypic.com/r/282iama/6

the foto.


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

Nice one Chrisd


----------



## xforceLD32 (Aug 17, 2009)

Here are my three stabs that I have made. :shade:


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

Hephaestus said:


> Here is one for show and tell
> Shafts are filled with silicone beads to help with harmonic dampening.
> 
> L = 31.750" (80.5cm)
> W = 9-7/8 oz (282g)


Guys here are photos of the stabs Hephaestus made for my bow, these actually have more tuneability than $300.00 Beiter Stabs. If I were Brendan I would be marketing this BIG TIME. They are awesome stabs. 

The best stabs, not on the market, but should be.

Thanks again Hephaestus aka Brendan


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

I'll bite....Here are just a few of mine.


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x408/finshing26/DSCN0607.jpg
http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x408/finshing26/DSCN0608.jpg

just made this today but need to paint it yet not sure what color tho


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice Awirtz, I would leave em copper.
I used to make 12 inch long by 1 inch diameter copper stabs in the early 80s, I would fill em with compressor oil, add a large 3/4 inch diameter by 11 inch long spring and a 1/2 inch ball bearing at the end of the stab against the spring. It worked beautiful, I used to sell them to our 3D group. I reckon I made and sold a couple of dozen.


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

Simple and effective. 6" piece of copper pipe, 1" bolt/nut, and kept melting lead until it was balanced just right. Ended up with about 5.5oz. I added a couple of rubber washers for vibration between the bow and stab.
Total cost was less than $5


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I've posted this before but in the spirit of the thread here it is again.


----------



## racer102 (Jul 16, 2006)

This is the start of mine hope to finish this week end
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1464956


----------



## JimHendrix (Nov 3, 2009)

had some insomnia last night so I started messing around with some arrows and doinker parts I had laying around. This totals 34". I glued in two 7" (splitting the middle of the stab) carbon rods between the four long ones to add some rigidity to it. Came out pretty sturdy... haven't shot with it on yet... so we'll see


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

I built mine last summer, but I just added the the bar to offset the weight so I can fine-tune the balance of my bow.


----------



## racer102 (Jul 16, 2006)

*Heres my 12"*

have a 30" done and at the powder coaters it only weihgts 6.5 oz. 12' WEIGHTS IN AT 1100 grns. stab only it has a 8 oz weight it now. Done in T 60601 alum found a place that sells Titanium I think I want to get a piece and try that for weight and strenght


----------



## bp6469 (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## glücklicher (Aug 23, 2008)

Hephaestus said:


> These are going to be my next project for hunting bows.
> Overall length will be within 12" and rods are going to be solid steel rods.
> All SS construction.


Ca. 35lbs in the middle of the Stabi. He is made from 2312 Easton xx78 Arrows (nothing more)










The best way for a stiff Stabi


----------



## rancilio (Jan 24, 2011)

Are these homemade? 



glücklicher said:


> The best way for a stiff Stabi


----------



## glücklicher (Aug 23, 2008)

I did it on the work.

A terminal connection is much more durable than if you squeezed the arrows with a screw . 
It then looks like a crane mast


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

The G said:


> here is my DIY stabilizer set up.
> i also set up a "limbdriver" fall away rest which is diy to.
> tell me what you think.
> The G


One tip shoot your martin cranked tight


----------

